# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  حركات لزفة العروس ...

## وردة حلاوية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليوم جايبه لكم حركات للعرضه للأعراس ..كيفيه دخول العروس ومن هذا القبيل..
زفة حورية البحــــــــــــــر..
نبدأ أولا بالقاعة بشكل عام وبعدين الكوشة و أخيرا الزفة أو الحركة.. 
القاعة: 
الطاولات كانت مرتبه بشكل منسق وجميل لون الشر اشف كان ازرق وعلى كل طاوله وفى المنتصف , كوب على شكل فاز..كبير..وطويل تقريباً 40سم مخروطي وبداخله ماى وسمكه ذهبيه.. 
الكوشة:الكوشة كانت على شكل أحجار بحريه والمرجان والطحالب البحرية..وعلى السقف كانوا معلقين اسماك حوالي 15 سمكه على مسافات متباعدة.. الكرسي وهذا كان أحلى شي.. لانه الكرسي كان مصمم بشكل حلو بحيث اسفل الكرسي مصمم على شكل حوض سمك.. على فكره ترى الأسماك إلى فالحوض حقيقية ..وطبعا الأسماك المعلقة لزينه..عن تصدقون بعد إنها حقيقية 
و أخيرا :الفكرة أو الحركه إلى نزلت فيها العروس.... 
قبل لا تنزل العروس طبعا اطفؤا الاضاءه وظهروا أربع بنات لابسات لباس الحوريات بشعورهم الطويلة... وكانت الفساتين بالون الأبيض... ونزلوا من نفس المكان إلى راح تنزل منه العروس مع أصوات البحر ..... وعلى الممر كانوا الحوريات يقعدون ويمسكون أيادي بعض ويتحركون بشكل الارجوحه ما أدري إذا الصورة واضحة بس عشان يخلون الواحد يتخيل انه بالبحر..وبعد ما يصلون عند الكوشه يقعدون على كرسى العروسه... وبعدها تصعد بنت خامسه بيدها صدفة كبير..بداخلها مسكه العروس... 
والحين تطلع العروس مع قصيده بسمها واسم المعرس... وتمشى وبيدها نجمة... تمشى لين ما توصل عند البيت الى حامله الصدفه الكبيره تسلم عليها(تبوسها وتحط النجمه بالصدفه وتاخذ المسكه.. وتكمل شويه بعدين الحوريات الأربع وحده ورى الثانيه تقوم وتبوس العروسه وتروح.. وما يبقى غير العروس على الكوشة....

فكرة الأقنــعة التنكرية
فكرة الأقنعة التنكرية...و بقولك كيف أتنسقينها بعرسك.. 
طبعاً من الاسم راح يتطلب عليك تواجد الاقنعه التنكرية..إليكم الخطوات اللي تستخدمون فيها الاقنعه.. 
و مب أي قناع..في أقنعه حلوه يبيعونا في محلات الأثاث تجي لونها فضيه و راقيه..مثل هوم سنتر..أو the One 
المهم..شو الترتيبات اللازمة لعمل الفكرة..؟ 
أولاً : باقتك لازم تكون مرفقه بقناع صغير اللي يكون نص مش كامل...و عليه ريشه بيضه و طويلة.. 
ثانياً : لازم يكون لج أنتي بعد قناع .. على حسب فستانك إذا ابيض يلزم فضي و إذا ذهبي .. يلزمك ذهبي و يكون القناع نص
ثالثاً : و أنتي طالعه للناس اطلعي من الكوشة نفسها..لأنها حركه حلوه..و تكونين لابسه القناع...لين ما توصلين لأخر الممر أعلى الكوشة..و عقبها شيلي القناع..و عاد الناس بكون فيهم فضول..يشوفون مكياجك.. و الموسيقى اللي تدخلين عليها لازم تكون مناسبة بعد..و فيها شوية اكشن.. 
رابعاً: عقب ماتشيلين القناع انزلي من على الدرج...و امشي بين الناس..مب بالنص...قومي و امشي بينهم..بس يعتمد على الفستان إذا خفيف عليك سوي هالحركه ..و أنتي ماره بين الناس..مدي ايدج و سلمي عليهم.. عاد بيستانسون..انهم سلمو على العروس.. .. 
خامساً : و بعد هاللفه كلها ارجعي للكوشة... 
سادساً:العروس لازم يكون لهم قناع على ألوان فساتينهم...و يرقصون على أغنيه..مناسبة بعد ما تقعد العروس و أتتخلص زفتها 
سابعاً : نرجع للتوزيعات..حبذا لو كان على كل طاوله توزيعات فيها أقنعه..و مشغولات يدويه ثانيه حلوه.. 
ثامناً : حبذا لو الكوشة يكون فيها خيال شوي...شرات القلعه أو ديكور معين مناسب.. 
تاسعاً : تقدرين أتتوزعين ملكان على بوابة الدخول للناس و على المسرح...و لابسين لبس غجري..و هم لابسين أقنعه تنكريه..و تقدرين تتنازلين عن الفكرة لو ما تبينها.. 
عاشراً : الأضواء لازم أتكون خافته..و يكون على العروس و ضوء فلاش مسلط قوي..و يكون الضوء شغال عليها .. لأن يعطيها جاذبية غير..و في حركات حلوه الحين قاموا الناس ايبونها..مثل شلال عند ممر دخول الناس...على الأطراف.....شفت انهم جايبين شلال كاكاو..و حاطين جنبه فراولة و اللي يدخل عادي يأخذ فراولة و يغمسها بالكاكاو و يأكل..كانت حركتها روعة ..

فكرة الطفلة النائمــــــــة (( زفة جميلة )) 
تطفاء الأنوار ثم يوجه سبوت لايت على مقدمة الممر حيث ترقد طفلة - حوالي 6/7 سنوات تلبس لبس أميره تزين شعرها بتاج ناعم وتوضع عصاه على شكل العصاة السحرية يعني عصاه بلون فضي أو ذهبي براق، حسب لون الديكور في نهاية طرفها نجمه) تبدا الموسيقى [يجب اختيارها بعناية حتى تتناسب مع الموقف أو المشهد عندما تبدأ الموسيقى تمثل الطفلة بأنها كانت نائمة وتستيقظ بحيث تنظر حولها وللسماء 
وكأنها تبحث عن شىء ثم تقوم وتمشى وتدور حول نفسها وهي تنظر للأعلى وكأنها تبحث عن شيء ثم تتعثر رجلها بالعصاة السحرية فتنظر لتحت قدمها وترى العصاة السحرية وتلتقطها وترفعها للسماء ثم توجهها للبوابه، هنا تتوقف الموسيقى ويفتح الباب (من الممكن هنا أستخدام مؤثر الدخان وتطل العروسة من البوابة .. من الممكن أن تكون دخلةالعروسة على شعر أو على موسيقى ناعمة حتى تصل 
لمقدمة الممر ثم تقف قليلاً حتى ينتهي المقطع الشعري أو الموسيقي.. وتبدأ الزفة.... 

فكرة زفـــة
في البداية كلمت العروس وأستاذتها أني اعمل الزفة " كنت خايفة ما توافق " بس الحمد لله وافقت وعلى طول كلمت محل لتجهيز الزفات وطلبت منه يجهز لي زفة بس يضيف لها في البداية مؤثرات ويخليها مرعبة شوي يعني صوت رياح قوي ودقات ساعة مرة قوية ولما تنتهي المؤثرات يحط موسيقى إبهار يعني موسيقى ملفتة وقوية.. وبعدين الشعر باسم العرسين ثم الموسيقى اللي راح تمشي عليها العروس و أخيرا أغاني لما توصل العروس.. وكان هذا الشريط وبعدين جهزت فساتين البنات اللي راح يكونون في الزفة وكانت زي فساتين الأميرات يعني بيضاء طويلة مع أكاليل ورد على الرأس.. وكانوا 8 بنات ولما بدأت الزفة أولاً انزفوا البنات على زفة عادية خاصة بالأطفال وكان لهم طبعاً ترتيب معين بحيث أنه 2 يوقفون في أول الممر وبعدين 2 عند الدرج اللي عند المنصة و2 يمين ويسار الكوشة و أخيرا 2 وحدة كان معاها البخور والثانية كانت واقفة جنبها. ووقفوا قدام الكوشة شوي لين خلصت زفتهم. وكانت الإضاءة عليهم.. طبعاً كل وحدة من البنات كان معاها شي في يدها يعني شموع وورد وأعمدة المغانسيوم اللي تولع. 
بعد ما انزفوا البنات وترتبوا طفت الإضاءة وصارت القاعة ظلام مرة.. البنت اللي معاها البخور نزلت على طول والثانية عملت كأنها الأميرة النائمة يعني جبنا لها وسادة كبيرة مرة ولونها عنابي عشان تتناسب مع الديكور اللي كان أبيض وعنابي ونامت عليها فوق المنصة وبعدين ولعنا الكشاف ووجهناه على البنت اللي نايمة وشغلنا شريط الزفة طبعا في البداية كانت المؤثرات هادئة وبعدين بدأت تصير قوية وهنا قامت البنت وكأنها خايفة وصارت تدور على المنصة كأنها تبغى تهرب وهي تدور طريق تهرب منه تلقى شي في الأرض وكنا حاطين لها عصا سحرية في أعلاها نجمة والحلو فيها أنه كان فيها زر صغير في الأسفل يخلي النجمة تولع بأضاءة حمراء ولما البنت لقيت العصا صارت تتفرج فيها وبعدين ولعت النجمة " البنت ضغطت الزر " وصارت العصا تؤشر على الباب اللي بتطلع منه العروس, يعني كأنه العصا صارت تتحكم في البنت. وبعدين فتح الباب اللي بتطلع منه العروس وبدأت الموسيقى القوية وكان جهاز البخار عند باب العروس وانفتح مع بداية الموسيقى بعدين طلت العروس على المعازيم ووقفت مكانها شوي لين خلص الشعر ثم مشت على الموسيقى الهادئة لين وصلت .

فكرة زفة خلية النحـــــــل
شكل الكوشة مثل الخليه مالت النحل فيها ورد و أفرع لنباتات.. 
و شيفونات .. و الأطفال اللي يمشون يدام العروس يكونون لابسين شرات النحلة.. و شايلين معاهم عصي.. أما العروس...هي اللي بتكون ملكة الحضور و النحل طبعا.. مع موسيقى مثيرة طبعا.. و هي ماسكة سلة و أتوزع للحضور قطع فيها أشكال لخلية النحل و فيها عسل و لما توصل الممر يعطونها الباقة... و يشيلون السله عنها..

فكرة زفـــة توزيــــــــــع العصيــــــــــــــــــــر
زفه هندية بس ريميكس سريعه وحماسية تجنن والناس تفاعلوا معاها طبعا يجون مجموعة بنات لابسين لبس هندي وحاملين عصير وطبعا دبري من راح يكونون) وعالاغنيه ينزلون ويوزعون بستايل هندي يجنن ومعاهم بنات صغار يوزعون الحلويات صراحة روعه 
طبعا الاغنيه سريعه وجديده وتهبل..

فكرة سنــــــــين عمري,,
فكرة لزفة العروس وهي إن تكون مراحل تطور ونمو العروس من 
يوم ما تكون طفلة : هذه الفكرة هي إن تكون قدام العروس خمس بنات الأولى صغيرة ولابسة فستان الثانية اكبر ولابسة فستان< مرحلة ابتدائية الثالثة في المرحلة المتوسطة ولابسة لبس المدرسة 
الرابعة عباية وشيلة مع كتب جامعية الخامسة لابسه لباس تخرج 
والسادسة العروس ويكون الدخول تدريجي الأولى الثانية والثالثة الرابعة الخامسة العروس هي السادسة ويوقفون لين نقطة ويروحون وتظل العروس وحدها 

زفة الأدغال:
تكون القاعة للاحتفال كلها لونها اخضر بحيث المر مغطى بورق 
الأشجار ويكون كراسي المعازيم لونهم الأخضر الفاتح وتكون 
طاولات المعازيم بلون الأخضر العشبي وتكون بوسط الطاولة شموع لونها ابيض واخضر وتكون نازلة من السقف مثل الأعشاب والخيوط وكأنها الأدغال ويكونون قسم الخدمة من الفتيات اللي على المعازيم 
يكونون لابسين لبس طرازان لونه اخضر طويل وتكون بطاقة الدعوة مكتوبة على ورقة شجر لتعطينا انطباع وكأننا بالأدغال عرفتو 
هذا بالنسبة للقاعة أما بالنسبة للعروس تكون تدخل على أول شي 
أصوات رعد رعد وأصوات مطر ورعد ومطر وبعدين 
أصوات عصافير وبعدين إلقاء شعر بصوت شاعر 
يمدح في جمال العروس وأهلها وأنوثتها وبعدين تبداء الزقاريد 
وأصوات عصافير مرة ثانية وبعدين أغنية أحلام 
(شي غريب اللي نشوفه شي غريب شي خيالي شي أروع من الخيال 
القمر نازل على الأرض ومنير مقبل يمشى ويتدلل دلال لا اله إلا الله 
لا قمر لا شمس لانجم وفل هذى شمس الصبح واقمار الليالي)

زفــــــــــــــــــة عالــم الثلــــــــــــج
يكون الممر مغطى بالقطن الأبيض لتعطى انطباعه كأنها ثلج وتكون على اليمين واليسار من أشجار صغيرة لعيد رأس السنة التي تعلق عليها أضواء صغيرة وتكون بين الممرات مثل مجسمات كرات ثلج عملاقة ومجسمات بالقرب من الكوشة على شكل رجل الثلج ويكون جميع الكراسي بلون الأبيض وتكون الطاولات المعازيم عليها مجسمات أشجار وعليها إضاءة بسيطة تغنى عن الشمعة لتعطى جو أن القاعة كلها موجود بجو الثلج وتكون العروس خارج القاعة وتسكر أبواب قاعة الاحتفال وتشغل الموسيقى واول شي تقول مثل دقات الساعة اللي 
تكون باحتفالات ليلة السنة دن دن دن دن دن وبعدين تفتح 
أبواب القاعة وتدخل العروس داخل عربة ملكية على شكل عربة بابا نويل وتكون مسحوبة بحصن وبعدين تبداء أغنية راشد الماجد اللى تقول (وش هالذى عينى تشوفة مثل البدر أو طلعة الشمس الله يا محلى وصوفه على الحسن هذا ابصم بخمس) تكون العروس لابسة فستانها الابيض الجميل ويكون قبعة العروس قبعة بابا نويل الحمر مزينة بقلوب لونها ابيض واحمر تشب إضاءة على راس العروس وتكون العروس مكياجها بالأحمر يطلع رهيب وماسكة العروس ورود حمراء وبيضاء وبينها قلوب تشب إضاءة وتوصل العروس بالعربة اللي قبل الكوشة بشوى وبعدين تنزل من العربة وتذهب إلى الكوشة وكأنها ملكة الزمان وكل زمان.. 
حركة ثانـــــــــية.. 
في عرس سمعت عنه كانت العروس لابسه فستان نازل منه كور مثل كور الثلج وكان يجنن.. 
والكوشة مصممة على أساس إنها كهف ثلجي وفيها كور الثلج نازله مثل اللي على فستان العروسة وكان ينزل من الكوشة مثل الثلج الأبيض وكانت الكوشة من تصميم مصممة إماراتية لما شافت فستان العروس صممت الكوشة و التوزيعات ممكن أتكون فيها صور رجل الثلج .. و حركات ... 

زفــــــــة قلـــب القلـــــــــــوب 
تزف العروس على أغنية على بن محمد( ياحظة) وبعدين يدخل مجسم على شكل قلب حب احمر ويكون له عجلات من تحت لتحريكه وتكون 2من الفليبينيات ويكون لبسهم لونه احمر سادة يدزون القلب حتى يوصلونه إلى منتصف القاعة وبعدين يفتح القلب من النص يكون 
له مثل الباب وتخرج العروس ويكون مثبت على الأطراف جهاز دخان عشان تخرج العروس من القلب وبعد مايختفى الدخان تتمشى العروس وينثر على العروس قصاصات من الأوراق الأحمر والأبيض والذهبي على شكل قلوب صغيرة إلى الكوشة ويكون على الأطراف الممر قلوب متناثرة بلونين الأبيض والأحمر وتكون الكوشة لونها ابيض والمراسي لونهم احمر على شكل قلب وتكون كية المعاريس على شكل قلوب 
كبيرة جد وتكون عدد أدوارها من خمس أدوار إلى عشر.

زفـــــــــــة الملكــة الأسطوريـة الزفة الأسطورية:
ممكن العروس تدخل قاعة الفرح في هودج يحمله أربع نساء كأنها ملكة من ملكات ألف ليلة وليلة ترتدي أخوات أو وصيفات العروس زي موحد يكون مثل ملابس الجواري في العصور القديمة. 
أثناء تقطيع تورتة الفرح يمسك كل من العريس و العروس حمامة بيضاء و يطيروها . تصلح هذه الفكرة للأفراح اللي يكونون بالهوا الطلق وتدخل العروس على أغنية أمل حجازي أنا ملكة زماني أو أغنية أصالة من ألف ليلة وليلة عشان يكون الجو ملكي وتفرش الأرضيات بسجاد الأحمر الرسمي وتكون شكل الكوشة على شكل قلعة صغيرة و لاكمال الجو الأسطوري تكون دعوة الفرح مصنوعة من ورق البردي أو الجلد أن توفر و تكون صيغة الدعوة كأنها فرمان ملكي. لن ينسى ابداً ضيوفكم هذا الفرح الأسطوري

فكرة زفة الفراشـــــــــــــــــــة 
الكوشة عبارة عن حديقة فيها فراشات معلقة في الجدار وأزهار كثيره 
وكرسي العروس على شكل مرجيحة ثابتة وعليها ورود وعلى يمين العروس كرسيين صغار وعلى اليسار نفس الحكاية أما الزفة يدخلون أربع بنات صغار عمرهم سبع سنوات لابسين أجنحة فراشات وماسكين 
عصيان على شكل قلوب ولهم زفه خاصة عبارة عن صوت ماء وعصافير ويمشون إلى أن يجلسوا على الكراسي الصغيرة ألي جنب الكوشة وبعدين تكون عند الكوشة بنت لابسه جناح فراشه أبيض لان اللي قبل لابسين أجنحة ملونه أما الفراشة البيضاء ماسكه صندوق على شكل فراشه وداخل الصندوق ماسكة العروس وبعدين تمشي على الجسر إلى أن تصل إلى بداية الجسر بعدين تدخل العروس من البوابة وتمشي إلى بداية الجسر ثم تفتح الصندوق وتأخذ مسكتها وتلف الفراشة البيضاء ومعها الصندوق فيه ورد وتنثر الورد على الجسر والعروس تمشي وراها إلى أن تصل إلى الكوشة ثـم... بالنسبة لطريقه الزفة بالبداية ممكن تخلون الزفة تبدا قبل دخله العروس بصوت رياح قويه وعواصف وبرق ورعد ...ثم دقات ساعة ثم صوت خطوات واضحة وعاليه جدا ثم صوت فتحة الباب وهنا يفتح الباب للعروس كي تدخل في زفات بالبداية يحبون يحطون شعر وهذي أول ما تدخل العروس من الباب وتظل واقفه الين ما يخلص الشعر ثم تبداء زفتها ..في فكره شفتها تكررت مرتين ..وهي يوضع كوب عصير طوله متر أو متر ونص ويكون ملين عصير معين ويكون في مصاصا أول ما يدخل العريس والعروس يشرب هو ثم تشرب هي بعده من نفس المصاصة ((حركه جديده))...ممكن العروس واثناء مشيتها تجي طفله صغيره وشايله معها سله مليانه ورد وترمي العريس والعروس الورد منها على الحضور طبعا لازم قبل دخول العروس تملون لهم الممر ورد تغطون فيه ألا رضيه أو الممر اللي بتمشي فيه العروس وممكن انك تجيبن ما أدري أش اسمها))اللي يرتكز عليها الرسام ويرسم فوقها تجيبن مثلها بس تكون حلوه أو تودينها لاحد يشتغل عليها بألوان تتناسق مع ألوان الكوشة وتجيبين دفتر فخم وهذا عشان صاحبات العروس وقرايبها يكتبون لها كلمه وتضعينها عن باب دخول القاعة وإذا جت العروس تحطينها بالكوشة عشان أول ما تطلع الكوشة هي وعريسها يكتبون كلمه الختام لهذي الليلة وممكن تجيبين واحده ثانيه إقبالها وتحطين عليها صوره مكبره للعروسه مع العريس يوم ملكتها أو خطوبتها أو صوره حلوه لها مكبره وعلى فكره الحين نازل موضة الكوشة الهندي ممكن تسوي الكوشة وتلبسون إذا جت العروس لبس هندي وتسون رقصه موحدة أنتي وبنات العائلة قبل دخول العروس.
************فكرة ثانيـــه************* 
تصمم القاعة والكوشة وتزين بالفراشات وتزف العروس على أنغام أميرة الورد ( لان هذه الأغنية فيها ذكر الفراشات ( وهي متوفرة كما ذكرت بدون موسيقى ) ويكون أمامها 5 بنات بزي فراشات يباع في الأسواق يرقصون ويحركون اجنحتهم والعروس تتبختر وتمشي حتى تصل للكوشة ويمكن أن ترش العروس الورد أثناء زفتها أو يرش عليها الورد... 

زفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة الطاووس 
تقدرون تصممون الكوشة على شكل طاووس كبير و الكرسي يكون بعد على شكل طاووس و توزعون ريش الطاووس على الكوشة .. و شويه شيفونات خضراء و فيروزية على ألا رضيه و يطلع منظر حلو ..كذلك الإضاءة الزرقة..و الفيروزية.. و بعد تحطون تحف صغيرة على أشكال طاووس و ممكن تلبس البنات اللي يوزعون أقنعه بشكل طاووس

فكــرة الـــــزفة الرومانية.. 
أولا: اللباس طبعا بكون روماني .. و هو عبارة عن فستان ابيض من شيفون و في الأطراف يكون ذهبي و فوق الشعر يكون تاج من الورد و البنات حاملين سلال فيهم بتلات ورد أحمر و شمعدان كبير إذا تعرفون الشمعدان الروماني المعروف أو أي شمعدان يكون كبير..بس عاد تحملو اللي بشيلونهم .تحملو عليهم.. و طبعا الكوشة تكون بأعمدة رومانية..و الزفة بصوت روماني..دوروها عند محل التسجيلات.. 
فكرة ثانيـــه... 
كان الـ Theme روماني وكان الذهبي هو اللون الغالب .. بطاقات الفرح كانت مثل الورق القديم الملفوف وموضوع في علبه كأنها قديمة ومختومة ختم ذهبي عليه حرفي العروس والعريس. 
والزفه كانت كالتالي: 
بدأت الموسيقى الرومانية ... دخلوا 4 بنات كل بنت ماسكه بيدها شئ مثل الصحن العميق وذهبي فيه شويه ماء وشموع طافية على الماء .. مشوا ومشت العروس حتى وصلت للكوشة اللي كانت كأنها ستائر متداخلة وطويلة وجلست وبدأت البنات بوضع صحون الشموع حول العروس .. كان العرس أشبه بدخول الملكة. 
الفكرة كانت حلوه بالتفنيد و رائعة.

----------


## وردة حلاوية

زفــــــه السيندريلا
أول شي تكون البنت لابسه القحفيه مال الساحرة وكنا مسوين عند الديجيه أصوات أول شي صوت مشية الرجل وعقب صوت دقت الباب وتكون البنت ماسكة عصاه ودق الباب وتطلع بنت صغيره تشوفها الساحرة وتسوي حركه برأسها مو عاجبتها البنت تهز رأسها لا وعقب ترد الساحرة تدق الباب وصوت باب ينفتح وتظهر العروس ع أغنية من تكون السندرلا غيرك أنتي والله أنتي وتنزل العروس السند ريلا و تحيه للساحره والساحرة تنفخ باللماع أيلي في أيدها وينتثر اللماع وعقب تمشي العروس ع أغنيه اجنبيه واول ما توصل عند الكوشة في بنات ينقعون الشلق لي بالأوراق والنفخات البيضة وكان عرس ولا أحلى 
لزفة البحرية...
أول شي تزيين الطاولات و الكراسي في الصالة بلون نفس لون البحر يعني يكون أزرق و وتدخلين معاه لون ثاني يكون ابيض و تنثرين فوقه لامع أزرق يطلع وايد حلو و تقدرين أتحطين فوق الطاولة صحن أو على قولتنا طاسه شفافة و فيها ماء و لامع و يا سفينتين صغار في الماء و يكون عليهم اسمك و اسم المعرس كل وحده عليها اسم .. أو يكون مثل فازه صغيره و في داخلها سمك الزينة حقيقي.. 
وبالنسبه لدخلة العروس أتحطين موسيقى أمواج البحر و يا طيور في منها وايد عند محل بيع الأشرطة واتخلين وحده قبلك تدخل أتكون لابسه لبس كأنها حوريه بحر و تتمشى على راحتها و هي تنثر الاماع و يا الورود على الأرض ولازم يكون الليتات كلها مطفيه بس موجه عليك و على اللي بتدخل قبلك و بعدين تدخل مجموعة بنات شايلين شموع لونها أزرق حاطينها في ماء وبعدين وقت ما تدخلين أنتي أول شي تحطين صوت الموسيقى مالت القوات البحرية ألا جنبيه ما اعرف شلون أوصفها ) وبعدين أي موسيقى مثل تايتنك تكون وايد حلوه و يكون وراك أولاد صغار لابسين لبس البحرية يوزعون أوراق لونها ازرق مكتوب فيها شعر عنك و عن العريس و يا حلوى على شكل أمواج أو سفينه ويا تحفه اللي تكون داخلها ماء ازرق و مكتوب في الداخل اسمك و اسم المعرس في داخل الماء وهادي التحفه السوق متر وسه منها
والفكرة الثانية.. 
الطاولات كلها بمفارش بيضاء .. أو عليها شبك صيد..أو في وسط الطاولة تحطين فوانيس قديمه أو داخلهم شمعه الفكرة من فندق البستان روتانا كل أحد تكون عندهم مأكولات بحريه والجو كله يكون بحري
أو تقدرين تحطين الربطات اللي على الكراسي بالون الأزرق.... 
أو قبل لا تطلعين يطلعون بنتين كبار شايلين صندوق قديم..أو يمشون فيه لوسط الممر قبل الكوشة... وتكون القاعة مضلمه والضوء الأزرق مسلط عليهم.. يفتحون الصندوق تطلع بنت لابسه لبس حوريه أو على شعرا طوق ورد.. تطلع من الصندوق وتمشي وتجلس على الكوشة ..بعده أنتي تطلعين على صوت البحر أو موسيقى مناسبة للبحر أو حواليك بنات لابسات لبس حوريات.

ألف ليلة وليلة 
الزفة عبارة عن مؤثر صوتي حوار يدور بين الجارية التي تنقل للأمير أخبار المدينة حيث تقول له .. بلغني أيها الملك السعيد ذو العقل الرشيد أنه كان في قديم الزمان وسالف العصر والأوان بنت بارعة بالجمال 
يعجز عن وصفها القيل والقال ولم يوجد لها في هذا الزمان مثال 
ذات طرف كحيل وخصر نحيل أن أقبلت فتنت وأن أدبرت قتلت تأخذ القلب والناظر كما قال فيها الشاعر طبعا هنا لابد من وجود شاعر يصف هذي البنت اللي روت أوصافها الجارية للملك .. 
كـان ياما كـان عفـوا ماهـي أسـطـورة....ولكن قصة من واقـع لكـم اليـوم بحكيهـا كـان فيـه بنـت آيـه بالحـلا وسـورة وجمال الكون يا عالم كلـه بيـن أيديها إذا أقبلت تنحنـي لهـا الـروس معذورة مثـل الأميرة بعرسهـا الكـل يحييـهـا هــذي ( ) الـلـي للقـمـر صـــوره وربي بهذي الدنيا مافيـه زيـن يضاهيهـا شعرهـا الأسـود مثـل الليـل بـغـروره ورموشها سهام مسلولة تصيب اللي طمع فيها 
طبعا هذي إضافات عازفه عشان تكون أحلى .. 
من ناحية دخلت العروس يكونون واقفين بنتين على جوانب المدخل ومعهم نفس المراوح أو المهفات الكبيرة زي حقت الجاريات ويبدون يهفون على خفيف على العروس ويمشون معها لين يوصلون الكوشة ...طبعا هذا الشي ينطبق على اللبس وعلى كل حاجه حتى الكوشة نفسها يكون الديكور مطابق للزفه...راح يطلع شكلها حلو بالمرة ..

زفة العروس و المعرس بالبروجكتـر زفه حلوه و جريئة:
زفه بشاشة عرض وبروجكتر: ويكون العرض بعد حضور المعازيم يبداء في عرض صور العروسين بجيع مراحلهم العمريه والمناسبات اللي مرت عليهم تقريباً , حتى عقد قرانهم وتكون شاشة العرض موضوعه على الكوشة و يستخدم البروجكتر يتم عرض الصور بعد كذا يصور العروسين من لحظة خروجهم من الغرفه الخاصة طبعاً هذا ما يشوفونه المعازيم لكن يبث لهم على شاشة العرض فيهم إلى أن يصلون إلى القاعة..
ثانياً: طفو جميع أنوار القاعة و ولعوا شموع على كل الطاولات ثم دخلت العروس لكن بدون زغاريد على أغنيه عادية توصف العروس دون العريس وفي نص الممر وكأنها سمعت زغاريد ثم التفت وشافة المعرس داخل مع أهله ثم شغلو اعنيه فيها الشوق والوله طبعاً معموله خصيصاً للعروسين مع ذكر اسأميهم) ثم ترجع العروس وتاخذ المعرس من أهله وتنثر الورد ويمشون الين الكوشة.

الجاريـــــــــة و الفانوس: 

**ابتدي أول شئ في الكوشة: 
الكوشة كانت عبارة عن منظر الكهف من الخارج في صحراء و الديكور كله عبارة عن صخور، فيه على جنب جمل و نخله و دلو 
و الجانب الثاني في شلال صغير ينزل منه ماي، حتى الكرسي 
من صخر ممر الكوشة مزينه بباقات الورود، و خلف الكرسي يعني في نصف الكوشة فيه مثل بوابة صخرية إذا تذكرون كهف علي بابا،،،لمن يقول "افتح يا سمسم" و ينفتح الباب...مثله بالضبط 
**و في القاعة: 
كانت شاشة تعرض فيها صور العروس المعرس مراحل حياتهم، 
لمن كانوا صغار وبعدين لمن كبروا و بعدين صور الملجه. 
و إذا الصور أتفشل مافي داعي 
**حان الآن موعد الزفة: 
تدخل القاعة بنت صغيره مع مؤثر صوتي، وتكون لابسه لبس شرقي نفس الجاريات و في أيدها فانوس. تدخل كأنها ضايعه و ما تعرف المكان و خائفة، وتظل تمشي بهذه الطريقة لين ما توصل للكوشة، و على الكوشة يزداد خوفها لأنها تسمع أصوات غريبة طبعا هذا كله مع المؤثر الصوتي وتضل تدور على مكان تلجأ إليه،،، فتنحني على جره كبيره من الفخار و تظل تمسح في الجره لين ما ينفتح الباب الصخري 
وراء الباب يكون منظر لكنز من الذهب و بعد دقائق تخرج العروس 
من الكهف، و بعدين تمشي العروس على الكوشة و تنزل تحت لينالممر و ترجع للكوشة .
زفة العصـــــــــــــــــافير:
كان ديكور الكوشة عبارة عن قفص ومزين بعدد كبير من العصافير الملونة طبعا زينة و بجوانب الكوشة في قفصين بعد,,بس فيهم عصافير حقيقية والزفة هي أن تدخل العروس على موسيقى فيها أصوات العصافير و موج البحر في البداية اثنين من الأطفال يكونون شايلين أقفاص فيها عصافير بعد..يمشون قدام العروس و العروس باقتها أتكون فيها عصافير أو حمام ابيض..المهم مش حقيقي طبعاً..المهم.. 
لما توصل العروس مع الأطفال فوق الممر..تبع الكوشة..يفتحون الأطفال الأقفاص و يخلون العصافير تطير أمام الجمهور... 
طبعا الأضواء تكون ملونه على ألوان العصافير.. 
و مكياج العروس يكون بعد ملون كأنه قوس قزح.. وايد روعة..و تم تنفيذها بعد.. 

فكــــــــرة عارضات الأزيــــــــــــاء..
جابت عارضتين أزياء .. و ممكن تستغنون عنهم بأخوات العروس..يمشون مشية عارضات الأزياء..وطبعا يدخلون قبل لا تدخل العروس بموسيقى عرض الأزياء المشهورة انتو تعرفون كيف موسيقاهم... 
و بعدين هي تدخل وراهم كأنها هي بعد تعرض أزياء..بس عاد ..مثل كل مصمم..يختم عرض أزياء بفساتين أعراس... 

فكــــــــــرة الورود الموزعة.. 
هي شويه فيها حركه من حركات الهنود...انك توزعين طاسه بس من النوع الحلو اللي منقش على أطرافها الدائرية...و داخلها ماي و داخل الماي ورد منثر...طبيعي..و مفتت طبعا.. 
بس عاد لا تملون الطاسه كلها ورد خلو الماي شويه يبين..المهم.. 
قبل لا تدخل العروس يدخلون طفلتين ماسكين سله فيها ورد يمشون شوي وينثرون على المعازيم الطفلة اللي من صوب اليمين تنثر على المعازيم اللي من صوبها والثانية كذلك تنثر على المعازيم اللي بجهتها لين يوصلون للمسرح بعدها تدخل طفله ماسكه باقة الورد .. 
وتوقف عند المسرح وتجي العروس وتمشي لين توصل للطفلة وتبوسها على رأسها وتاخذ منها الباقة .. أما بالنسبة للمعرس.. يوم يدخل المعرس تدخل وراءه طفله ماسكه سله في ورود بعد كل ورده مغلفه مع بيت شعر وتوزعه على المعازيم فكرة بسيطة و سهلة التنفيذ..على موسيقى كلاسيك..أو هندية.. 

فكـــــــــــــــرة قص شريط البالونــــات،، 
يدخل أول شيء طفل وطفله ماسكين يد بعض ... الطفل ماسك ثلاث مخدات من الصغار مربوطين فوق بعض ومربوط فيها بالونات منفوخة بالغاز بشريـط.. أما الطفلة ماسكه قفص عصافير داخلة ورود مجففه.. 
ويوقفون على المسرح ..بانتظار العروس.. بعدها تجي العروس وتقص شريط البالونات المنفوخة بالغاز وتبطل القفص وتطيــر العصافير .. 
أن تكون فوق الممر اللي بتمشي فيه العروس...مجموعة بالونات كثيرة على شكل قلوب و منفوخات بالغاز,,يعني البالونات تطير 
و طبعا مربوطة بشريط... 
و طبعا لازم الكوشة يكون فيها نوع من البالونات...أو قبل لا يدخل الضيوف تكون مسوين حركه
----------------------------------------
ثانياً : فكرة الأقنــعة التنكريه..للأخت دلوعة الإمارات..>>>>
فكرة الأقنعه التنكريه...و بقولج كيف اتنسقينها بعرسج..
طبعاً من الإسم راح يتطلب عليج تواجد الاقنعه التنكريه..إليكم الخطوات اللي بتستخدمون فيها الاقنعه..
و مب أي قناع..في أقنعه حلوه يبيعونا في محلات الأثاث تييج لونها فضيه و راقيه..مثل هوم سنتر..أو the One
المهم..شووووووووووووو الترتيبات اللازمة لعمل الفكره..؟
أولاً : باقتج لازم تكون مرفقه بقناع صغير اللي يكون نص مش كامل...و عليه ريشه بيضه و طويله..
ثانياً : لازم يكون لج انتي بعد قناع .. على حسب فستانج إذا ابيض يلزم فضي و إذا ذهبي .. يلزمج ذهبي و يكون القناع (( نص ))..
ثالثاً : و انتي طالعه للناس اطلعي من الكوشه نفسها..لأنها حركه حلوه..و تكونين لابسه القناع...لين ماتوصلين لإخر الممر بعلى الكوشه..و عقبها شيلي القناع..و عاد الناس بكون فيهم فضول..يشوفون مكياجج..
و الموسيقى اللي تدخلين عليها لازم تكون مناسبه بعد..و فيها شوية اكشن..
رابعاً: عقب ماتشيلين القناع انزلي من على الدرج...و امشي بين الناس..مب بالنص...قومي و امشي بينهم..بس يعتمد على الفستان إذا خفيف عليج سوي هالحركه ..و انتي ماره بين الناس..مدي ايدج و سلمي عليهم.. عاد بستانسووووووووووووووون..انهم سلمو على العروس..
خامساً : و بعد هاللفه كلها ارجعي للكوشه...
سادساً : خوات العروس لازم يكون لهم قناع على الوان فساتينهم...و يرقصون على اغنيه..مناسبه بعد ماتقعد العروس و اتخلص زفتها..
سابعاً : نرجع للتوزيعات..حبذا لو كان على كل طاوله توزيعات فيها اقنعه..و مشغولات يدويه ثانيه حلوه..
ثامناً : حبذا لو الكوشه يكون فيها خيال شوي...شرات القلعه أو ديكور معين مناسب..
تاسعاً : تقدرين اتوزعين مليكان على بوابة الدخول للناس و على المسرح...و لابسين لبس غجري..و هم لابسين اقنعه تنكريه..و تقدرين تتنازلين عن الفكره لو ماتبينها..
عاشراً : الأضواء لازم اتكون خافته..و يكون على العروس و ضوء فلاش مسلط قوي..و يكون هالضوء شغال عليها .. لأن يعطيها جاذبية غييييييييييييييييير..و في حركات حلوه الحين قامو الناس ايبونها..مثل شلال عند ممر دخول الناس...على الأطراف...و في العرس اللي انا حظرته..شفت انهم يايبين شلال كاكاو..و حاطين يمه فراوله و اللي يدخل عادي ياخذ فراوله و يغمصها بالكاكاو و يااااكل..كانت حركه روووووووعه..
:1 (53): :1 (53): 
ثالثاً : فكرة الطفلة النائمــــــــة (( زفة جميلة )) >>>>.
تطفاء الانوار ثم يوجه
(سبوت لايت) على مقدمة الممر حيث ترقد طفلة - حوالي 6/7 سنوات -
تلبس لبس أميره تزين شعرها بتاج ناعم وتوضع عصاه على شكل العصاة
السحرية (يعني عصاه بلون فضي أو ذهبي براق، حسب لون الديكور في
نهاية طرفها نجمه) تبدا الموسيقى [يجب أختيارها بعناية حتى تتناسب
مع الموقف أو المشهد] عندما تبدأ الموسيقى 
(تمثل) الطفلة بأنها كانت نائمة وتستيقط بحيث تنظر حولها وللسماء
وكأنها تبحث عن شىء ثم تقوم وتمشى وتدور حول نفسها وهي تنظر للأعلى
وكأنها تبحث عن شيء ثم تتعثر رجلها بالعصاة السحرية فتنظر لتحت قدمها 
وترى العصاة السحرية وتلتقطها وترفعها للسماء ثم توجهها للبوابه، هنا
تتوقف الموسيقى ويفتح الباب (من الممكن هنا أستخدام مؤثر الدخان) وتطل
العروسة من البوابة .. من الممكن أن تكون دخلةالعروسة على شعر 
أو على موسيقى ناعمة حتى تصل
لمقدمة الممر ثم تقف قليلاً حتى ينتهي المقطع الشعري أو الموسيقي.. وتبدأ
الزفة....
انشاء الله يعجبوكم 
ملاحظة ..في شئ مكرر 

تحـــــــ وردة حلاوية يـــــــــــــــــاتي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

شكرا وينقل للقسم المناسب

----------


## وردة حلاوية

حبيبتي الي اي قسم لراح ينقال .
لازم اعرف ......... اوكي 
وباسراع رد ...

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

_سلمت يداكى حبيبتى

حلاوه ورديه_

_يعطيك الف عافية 

تحياتى لك
_

----------


## ملاك الررروح

مشكوووووووووووووووووورة

على الطرح والمجهود الراااااائع

يعطيك العافية

تحياااااااااتي

----------

